# $100 Tip on $8.65 Ride :)



## Nhotwtr (Aug 26, 2016)

My faith in Humanity has been restored lol


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Nhotwtr said:


> My faith in Humanity has been restored lol


Always nice to get those ones. Couple years ago gave a ride to someone that just hit The Pick Six at Turf Paradise for over $10k, $220 tip on minimum fare. Right place at the right time. Good job brother!!!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Overpaying for a simple ride restored your faith in humanity?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Overpaying for a simple ride restored your faith in humanity?


I don't agree with the rider overpaid on the $8.65 fare. He was just gratuitous, and I believe that gratitude restored Nhotwtr's faith.


----------



## TheaBrown (Nov 6, 2016)

Maybe they thought it was a ten dollar bill.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

The actual fare the rider paid was probably more like $11.50 because the upfront fare overcharges riders and hides it from drivers.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Overpaying for a simple ride restored your faith in humanity?


Small miracles.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

One time I drove a passenger from Atlantic City to NYC who had just won a jackpot. He missed the bus because he had to wait an hour to get paid. He did not mind the $250 fare one bit and I got 3 green chips ($75) as a tip.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Picked up drunk 21 yr old from street hail meter read $25.40 he handed me a big handful of money said "thanks for getting me home safe this is for you" I put in my pocket drive away...... at gas station down the road aways I filled up I counted what he gave me $425.00.........I drive from gas station grinning from ear to ear......and I REFUSE to drive for some f'ed fake cab wannabes


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> .and I REFUSE to drive for some f'ed fake cab wannabes


I think we get it man. You're a cab driver and much better than these uber drivers.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> I think we get it man. You're a cab driver and much better than these uber drivers.


Funny he's all over everyone's posts all day long, he's rude and insulting. Must have too much time on his hands sitting in that cab. and always throws the same line "f'ed fake cab wannabes".


----------



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Overpaying for a simple ride restored your faith in humanity?


your jealousy is showing


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Picked up drunk 21 yr old from street hail meter read $25.40 he handed me a big handful of money said "thanks for getting me home safe this is for you" I put in my pocket drive away...... at gas station down the road aways I filled up I counted what he gave me $425.00.........I drive from gas station grinning from ear to ear......and I REFUSE to drive for some f'ed fake cab wannabes


I have an inquiry. How clean is your vehicle? Do you smoke in your cab? Why are you here if you feel you are so much better than us?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> I think we get it man. You're a cab driver and much better than these uber drivers.





GrinsNgiggles said:


> Funny he's all over everyone's posts all day long, he's rude and insulting. Must have too much time on his hands sitting in that cab. and always throws the same line "f'ed fake cab wannabes".


I ignore the fool, he is clearly butt hurt Uber has cut into his business.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Bwood said:


> your jealousy is showing


Jealousy? Please...

Jokes on you when I'm a sales engineer that doesn't look for tips. Enjoy paying so much taxes in your beutiful, well ran state?


----------



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Jealousy? Please...
> 
> Jokes on you when I'm a sales engineer that doesn't look for tips. Enjoy paying so much taxes in your beutiful, well ran state?


damn you're a really bitter person haha. I do this part time, my mother in law owns a tax firm so I'm good on taxes. I'm not going to sit and brag about my full time job.

not sure why you're on an uber forum lol


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Bwood said:


> damn you're a really bitter person haha. I do this part time, my mother in law owns a tax firm so I'm good on taxes. I'm not going to sit and brag about my full time job.
> 
> not sure why you're on an uber forum lol


I don't know..... he may have or had driven for Uber at one time. Just a shot in the dark.....


----------



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I don't know..... he may have or had driven for Uber at one time. Just a shot in the dark.....


should I go on the Starbucks forum and attempt to trash their employees to make myself feel better about where I am now compared to where I was when I worked for them?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I don't know..... he may have or had driven for Uber at one time. Just a shot in the dark.....


No. Some have tried to get me to sign up and get them a signing bonus of course. I read this forum and quickly realized it wasn't worth my time. It took less than an hour.

I read here to kill time mostly. 


Bwood said:


> should I go on the Starbucks forum and attempt to trash their employees to make myself feel better about where I am now compared to where I was when I worked for them?


Nice false equivalence. You sure you're not the one bitter?


----------



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> No. Some have tried to get me to sign up and get them a signing bonus of course. I read this forum and quickly realized it wasn't worth my time. It took less than an hour.
> 
> I read here to kill time mostly.
> 
> Nice false equivalence. You sure you're not the one bitter?


lol 600+ posts later and you're still here.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> No. Some have tried to get me to sign up and get them a signing bonus of course. I read this forum and quickly realized it wasn't worth my time. It took less than an hour.
> 
> I read here to kill time mostly


Wait so you have never driven even once for Uber or Lyft? I wish I had that kind of time on my hands.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

You guys fight and argue much ?

Haven't you heard that arguing on the internet is like the special olympics ? Even when you win, your still [email protected]  lol

Anyway, the best i can offer is, i got a $20 tip on a $5 fare. The guy was a millionaire. Really friendly guy who said he believed in Karma. 

Got A $150 tip for a pizza delivery once too..... But it filled my hatch back 3 X's... $1100 order to a business park...


----------



## romello18 (Dec 17, 2015)

I think I have everyone beat I received a 5000 tip took abc news crew from atl to North Carolina


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Bwood said:


> lol 600+ posts later and you're still here.


What can I say, you guys are entertaining! 


Shangsta said:


> Wait so you have never driven even once for Uber or Lyft? I wish I had that kind of time on my hands.


What do you mean?


----------



## JediPaladin (May 11, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> I think we get it man. You're a cab driver and much better than these uber drivers.


I think we get it man. You're a conspicuously witless energy-vampire.


----------



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> What can I say, you guys are entertaining!
> 
> What do you mean?


He means he wishes he had time to visit an internet forum for something that he isn't involved with in any way whatsover, completely based on the sole purpose of entertainment.

you must be making a lot of money right now gabbing with us.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Bwood said:


> He means he wishes he had time to visit an internet forum for something that he isn't involved with in any way whatsover, completely based on the sole purpose of entertainment.
> 
> you must be making a lot of money right now gabbing with us.


Yeah its one thing to be a former uber driver but to never drive uber and hang out on an uber forum is kind of pathetic. Even the cab drivers can at least relate to us


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Wonder what % of these people are like "OMG, wth did I do when I was drunk/high last night??!!!" in the morning?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Yeah its one thing to be a former uber driver but to never drive uber and hang out on an uber forum is kind of pathetic. Even the cab drivers can at least relate to us


Passengers can't post here? Ok.

You have plenty of time apparently. You're vastly approaching 1500 posts in less than three months.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Passengers can't post here? Ok.
> 
> You have plenty of time apparently. You're vastly approaching 1500 posts in less than three months.


I post here while I wait for pings so I can relate to my fellow drivers. Whats your excuse?


----------

